# anyone removed a PT92 hammer spring?



## ferrarif1fan (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually have a new PT917, which is the shortened version of the PT 92. I like the gun, but the trigger pull is a bit stiffer than I'd like. I recently installed a "D" spring on my Stoeger Cougar which did wonders for lightening its trigger. I'd like to try the same for the Taurus. However, my gun has the Taurus keyed safety system on it, which locks the hammer and trigger when you insert the key into the bottom of the backstrap of the grip and give it a turn. I removed the pin that retains the hammer spring retainer, but the retainer would not come out of the bottom of the grip. I'm assuming that the safety mechanism somehow interferes with the hammer spring. Has anyone with a newer 92-type handgun ever removed the hammer spring? If so, could you provide some guidance as to how to do it? 

Thanks!

Robert


----------

